# canzoni 5 da amante



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2007)

*BASTA COSI'*
*Cogliati-Guidetti-Ivanne*
*Gianni Morandi*​ho capito che stavolta
sarà l'ultima per noi
troppi sensi tuoi di colpa
lasciarlo come puoi
non si può scalare il cielo
sulle sofferenze altrui
quel che dici è tutto vero
mi rendo conto anche io per cui
basta così come vuoi tu
basta così non vediamoci più
mai niente più sarà lo stesso d'ora in poi
e dopo tutto quello che c'è stato fra noi
non aggiungere parola
e rivestiti anche tu
io ti amo molto ancora
ma non ti cercherò mai più
basta così come vuoi tu
basta così non vediamoci più
mai niente più sarà lo stesso d'ora in poi
e dopo tutto quello che c'è stato fra noi
finisce qui e così sia
finisce qui puoi andartene via
ma non voltarti sai perché se lo tu lo fai
in fondo a questa storia
non ci arriveremo mai
raccogliamo in fretta
tutti i pezzi sparsi
di un bel sogno intorno a noi e poi
basta così come vuoi tu
basta così non vediamoci più
mai niente più sarà lo stesso d'ora in poi
e dopo tutto quello che c'è stato fra noi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2007)

*Raf*

* Raf > Svegliarsi Un Anno Fa (1988) > Inevitabile Follia

È inevitabile oramai 
come uno sbaglio di corsia 
questo groviglio fra di noi 
questa tua bocca sulla mia 
e le tue mani su di me 
sulle mie mani su di te 
molto probabile che sia 
inevitabile follia. 
Fammi entrare nel tuo labirinto 
voglio perdermi dentro di te 
siamo due calamite viventi 
tutto il resto del mondo non c’è. 
E questo amore ci darà 
un’incredibile energia 
un varco dove la realtà 
sconfina nella fantasia. 
E quante notti dormirei 
sulla tua dolce prateria 
perché ti voglio e tu mi vuoi 
inevitabile follia. 
Esisto solo io 
esisti solo tu 
e questo nostro amore 
il resto non c’è più. 
So che resteremo chiusi qua 
perché l’amore è prigionia 
ma inevitabile verrà 
anche la voglia di andar via. 
Quando a letto saremo distanti 
come amanti di mille anni fa 
raccogliendo rimorsi e indumenti 
e frammenti di felicità. 
Ma invece dell’eternità 
di questa splendida follia 
l’amore si consumerà 
in una lenta eutanasia. 
Esisto solo io 
esisti solo tu 
ma quanto soffriremo 
per non amarci più. 
Ma è inevitabile oramai 
questo groviglio fra di noi 
questa tua bocca sulla mia... 
è inevitabile follia
*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2007)

*Mariangela*

* Mariangela > Altre Canzoni > M'ama O M'amerà

Oh Oh mille rose e poi 
Tu non mi chiami mai 
Ti cerco e non ci sei 
Mi dici cosa vuoi 
Stanotte lei non c'è 
E il gioco è tra me e te 
Cos'ho da perdere. 

E il sesso batte una partita 
Accetta la mia sfida giocami e conquistami 
Lascerò a te la prima mossa 
Scegli la via giusta e nel peccato impazzirò. 

Prima m'ama poi non m'ama 
Non è chiaro ma 
Splende il sole dopo piove m'ama o m'amerà 
Prima m'ama poi non m'ama è cosi che va 
Prima o poi un altro sole mi riscalderà. 

Oh Oh adesso cosa fai? 
Perduto senza noi 
Ti guardi indietro e sai 
Che non mi rivedrai 
Regina batte Re 
Sei tu il più debole 
E adesso sai che c'è? 

Scivoli via tra le mie dita sento che è finita 
Quello che io voglio sai 
E'molto più di un' avventura 
Scappa se hai paura 
Io non aspetterò. 

Prima m'ama poi non m'ama 
Non è chiaro ma 
Splende il sole dopo piove m'ama o m'amerà 
Prima m'ama poi non m'ama è cosi che va 
Prima o poi un altro sole mi riscalderà. 

Ci sono cose che una donna 
Non vorrebbe mai 
Che si sapessero di lei.. 
Ci sono cose che una donna non vorrebbe mai 
Che si dicessero di lei... 

Prima m'ama poi non m'ama 
Non è chiaro ma 
Splende il sole dopo piove m'ama o m'amerà 
Prima m'ama poi non m'ama 
Non è chiaro ma 
Splende il sole dopo piove m'ama o m'amerà. 

*


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2007)

*viaggio nel tempo....*

Vi lascio le parole di un testo che  pongo come indovinello.................. vediamo chi ci viene a capo:

L'amo come il fulgor del creato
come l'aura che avviva il respiro
come il sogno celeste e beato
da cui venne il mio primo sospiro

Io l'amo siccome il leone, 
ama il sangue ed il turbine il vol,
e la folgor le vette, e l'alcione
le voragini e l'aquila il sol!

E' di vecchia prosa poetica, un po' fané e da feuilletton ottocentesto, il taglio è da opera lirica................ma ha un pregio, se non piace lo si sà in due quartine.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Intendiamoci con una rimaneggiatina quà e là potrebbe pure essere utilizzabile oggi, in fondo ormai molti testi di canzoni sono cronaca in prosa cantabile, e zse non avessero la musica come supporto spesso alla fine verrebbe spontaneo chiedersi, ..... e allora?
Bruja


x Persa
Niente di personale circa le canzoni che hai riportato, è solo che nel panorama musicale attuale trovo pochino per entusiasmarmi, almeno come testi, ma forse sono solo una bieca borbottona che non si adegua ai tempi.


----------



## Old calipso (26 Gennaio 2007)

*pensami per te....*

*pensami per te
A.Oxa*

Sei tu che di sera rubi l'anima
sei tu che nel buio 
prendi quanto vuoi
le tue mani che vanno proprio dove io vorrei
sono fonte dei brividi miei...
Sei tu 
che mi guidi col tuo battito
sei tu 
che mi induci a un dolce attimo
fra di noi c'e' uno strano feeling 
che ci lega ormai
fra di noi c'e' magia e lo sai...
Se tu vuoi puoi inventarmi 
come meglio credi tu
se tu vuoi puoi avere di piu'
pensami per te
come fossi il frutto di un'idea
che dal niente si crea cosi'...
Se tu vuoi puoi sognarmi 
nelle notti che sei solo
gia' lo sai il mio ruolo qual'e'
pensami per te
gioca un po' con me 
ormai ci sei
vola via mentre volo con te, 
solo con te...
In fondo le cose che si pensano
non sempre son quelle che si dicono
meno ancora son quelle 
che si fanno sai perche'
esser veri poi facile non e'...
Ehi! Non lasciare 
che il respiro cada giu'
se tu vuoi posso darti di piu'
pensami per te
nei momenti che non sai perche'
hai bisogno di stare un po' con me...
Se tu vuoi puoi sognarmi 
anche quando sei con lei
gia' lo sai il segreto qual'e'
pensami per te
gioca un po' con me ormai ci sei
vola via mentre volo con te
vola piu' in alto che c'e'...
pensami per te
gioca un po' con me ormai ci sei
vola via mentre volo con te
vola piu' in alto che c'e'
Sei tu che stasera rubi l'anima
sei tu che stasera prendi quanto vuoi
le tue mani 
che vanno proprio dove io vorrei
vola via mentre volo con te
vola piu' in alto che c'e'.
pensami per te...


----------



## Old calipso (26 Gennaio 2007)

*Anna*

*Anna*
*L.Battisti*

Hai ragione anche tu 
cosa voglio di più 
un lavoro io l'ho 
una casa io l'ho 
una casa io l'ho 
la mattina c'è chi 
mi prepara il caffè 
questo io lo so 
e la sera c'è chi 
non sa dir di no 
cosa voglio di più 
hai ragione tu 
cosa voglio di più 
cosa voglio 
Anna 
voglio Anna. 
Non hai mai visto un uomo piangere 
apri bene gli occhi sai perchè tu ora lo vedrai 
apri bene gli occhi sai perchè tu ora lo vedrai 
se tu... 
non hai mai visto un uomo piangere 
guardami... 
guardami... 
Anna... 
voglio Anna. 
Ho dormito lì 
fra i capelli suoi 
io insieme a lei 
ero un uomo. 
Quanti e quanti sì 
ha gridato lei 
quanti non lo sai 
ero un uomo. 
Cosa sono ora io? 
Cosa sono mio Dio? 
Resta poco di me 
io che parlo con te 
io che parlo con te 
di... 
Anna 
Anna 
voglio Anna 
voglio Anna… ​


----------



## Old calipso (26 Gennaio 2007)

*questa è completa di tutto.....*

marito infedele, amante innamorata, moglie tradita....mi sembra che gli ingredienti ci siano tutti!!!! chissa che non stesse già pensando alla tatangelo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





*insieme a lei*
*G.D'alessio*

Vorrei darti la mia vita e tu lo sai
è iniziato come un gioco tra di noi
sapevamo che finiva tutto lì
due giorni al massimo

Il tuo sguardo è un po' imbronciato
come mai
compromessi con il cuore non ne fai
tu mi vuoi sempre vicino
come il sole del mattino
non riesci a immaginarti senza me

Io promesse giuro non ne ho fatte mai
sono stato sempre chiaro tu lo sai
ma il silenzio del tuo cuore
non fa' rima con l'amore
hai bisogno di restare qui con me

Insieme a lei
quello che ho fatto lo sa Dio
ma come faccio a regalarti il posto suo
sarebbe come il paradiso senza gli angeli
e poi in amore non si può giocare in tre

Insieme a lei
ne ho fatte di fotografie
ci sono scritte date e versi di poesie
m'ha regalato senza mai stancarsi, l'anima
ed io non posso farla piangere per te
tu sei la neve e lei rimane sempre il sole
ragazza mia

E non dirmi che ti lascio qui nei guai
che il dolore non potrà passarti mai
se si muore per amore
io non posso immaginare
che sia lei a dover morire senza me

Ma io promesse giuro non ne ho fatte mai
sono stato sempre chiaro tu lo sai
si dividono le strade
tanti auguri buona vita
non odiarmi quando poi mi penserai

Vorrei darti la mia vita e tu lo sai
è iniziato come un gioco tra di noi
sapevamo che finiva tutto lì
due giorni al massimo

Il tuo sguardo è un po' imbronciato
come mai
compromessi con il cuore non ne fai
tu mi vuoi sempre vicino
come il sole del mattino
non riesci a immaginarti senza me

Io promesse giuro non ne ho fatte mai
sono stato sempre chiaro tu lo sai
ma il silenzio del tuo cuore
non fa' rima con l'amore
hai bisogno di restare qui con me

Insieme a lei
quello che ho fatto lo sa Dio
ma come faccio a regalarti il posto suo
sarebbe come il paradiso senza gli angeli
e poi in amore non si può giocare in tre

Insieme a lei
ne ho fatte di fotografie
ci sono scritte date e versi di poesie
m'ha regalato senza mai stancarsi, l'anima
ed io non posso farla piangere per te
tu sei la neve e lei rimane sempre il sole
ragazza mia

E non dirmi che ti lascio qui nei guai
che il dolore non potrà passarti mai
se si muore per amore
io non posso immaginare
che sia lei a dover morire senza me

Ma io promesse giuro non ne ho fatte mai
sono stato sempre chiaro tu lo sai
si dividono le strade
tanti auguri buona vita
non odiarmi quando poi mi penserai


Vorrei darti la mia vita e tu lo sai
è iniziato come un gioco tra di noi
sapevamo che finiva tutto lì
due giorni al massimo

Il tuo sguardo è un po' imbronciato
come mai
compromessi con il cuore non ne fai
tu mi vuoi sempre vicino
come il sole del mattino
non riesci a immaginarti senza me

Io promesse giuro non ne ho fatte mai
sono stato sempre chiaro tu lo sai
ma il silenzio del tuo cuore
non fa' rima con l'amore
hai bisogno di restare qui con me

Insieme a lei
quello che ho fatto lo sa Dio
ma come faccio a regalarti il posto suo
sarebbe come il paradiso senza gli angeli
e poi in amore non si può giocare in tre

Insieme a lei
ne ho fatte di fotografie
ci sono scritte date e versi di poesie
m'ha regalato senza mai stancarsi, l'anima
ed io non posso farla piangere per te
tu sei la neve e lei rimane sempre il sole
ragazza mia

E non dirmi che ti lascio qui nei guai
che il dolore non potrà passarti mai
se si muore per amore
io non posso immaginare
che sia lei a dover morire senza me

Ma io promesse giuro non ne ho fatte mai
sono stato sempre chiaro tu lo sai
si dividono le strade
tanti auguri buona vita
non odiarmi quando poi mi penserai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2007)

*il mio intento*



Bruja ha detto:


> x Persa
> Niente di personale circa le canzoni che hai riportato, è solo che nel panorama musicale attuale trovo pochino per entusiasmarmi, almeno come testi, ma forse sono solo una bieca borbottona che non si adegua ai tempi.


Il mio intento non era artistico/letterario ma di fare una ricognizione di come nelle canzoni viene trasmessa l'idea dell'amore e dell'amore stabile e del tradimento...
Vipera o Balocchi e profumi ..ci dicono molto della mentalità di un'epoca..
Nelle canzoni "da marito" c'è molta sensualità, molta di più di quanti si crede pregiudizialmente ci sia nel matrimonio
Nelle canzoni da amante è forte un senso di ineluttabilità..di abbandono della razionalità e della responsabilità (soprattutto in quelle degli uomini) e mi fa immaginare che il tradimento sia vissuto spesso dagli uomini come una fuga più che dal matrimonio dalla vita di impegni lavorativi che si sono costruita..
Credo che non "Sono solo canzonette" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2007)

*Badessa...*



> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vi lascio le parole di un testo che pongo come indovinello.................. vediamo chi ci viene a capo:
> ...


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2007)

*ahahahahahahah*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> > ...E allora col cavolo !!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2007)

*Bade...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vedi non hai un'anima "alata!! Porprio terra terra............quanto al nome credo che un Giocondo nella vita lo hai pure incontrato, ma non come nome, come aggettivo!!!
> ...


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2007)

*Pfui*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io non ho un'anima "...alata" hai ragggione
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Smettila tu, sempre a fare la ruota!!! E non mi riferisco ai pavoni ...................hihihihihi
> ...


----------



## Old Soltanto (27 Gennaio 2007)

Quanto fa male ritornare al male
che compare a causa dei miei vuoti d'anima
sento l'inutilità obbligata delle scuse solite
il mio costume la tua rabbia su di me

....come stavamo ieri, sarà così domani
      diiiimmi di siiii
....come stavamo ieri sarà così domani
      diiiimmi di sii

Quanto fa male ritornare al gelo
dei sorrisi uccisi, dalle nostre lacrime
quanto fa male devastare gli argini del nostro scorrere
la terra è fradicia anche al sole oramai

.....come stavamo ieri sarà così domani 
      diiimmi di sii
......come stavamo ieri sarà cosi domani
      diiimmi di siii

MARLENE KUNTZ..............è breve ma molto intensa, con la base musicale                                                    diventa magica


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Gennaio 2007)

*Ma guarda..*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> > ...E allora col cavolo !!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Queste due come duettano sulle note del ponchielli!!
> ...


----------



## Bruja (27 Gennaio 2007)

*Miciapigliatutto..........*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> trottolino ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non lo dire a quella adorata pennuta...
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2007)

*pennuta sul piolo*

Senti..ora lo dico e non me frega...
sere fa ho visto e ascoltato compare turiddu.. e mi sono commossa a tal punto..che vabbè...

è di una bellezza quasi insostenibile....riesco a farmi capire?

ps. dvd, sul grande schermo.


----------



## Bruja (27 Gennaio 2007)

*Miciottina*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Senti..ora lo dico e non me frega...
> sere fa ho visto e ascoltato compare turiddu.. e mi sono commossa a tal punto..che vabbè...
> 
> è di una bellezza quasi insostenibile....riesco a farmi capire?
> ...


 
Hai voglia a fare i furbi noi................quando una musica è speciale e quando l'interprete con la voce trasmerre la passione........... inutile nascondercelo, ci emozioniamo. Poi ci sono orecchie e orecchie, ma l'arte vera è come l'amore, puoi anche fingere di fregartene, ma quella ti prende alle spalle e ti inonda col suo calore e la sua bellezza r se ne resta soggiogati.

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


p.s. Dai confessalo alla Badessa, hai pianto sull'aria "mamma...quel vino è generoso???"
Piangono tutti in teatro, anche quelli che fanno finta di avere un bruscolino nell'occhio .....


----------



## MariLea (27 Gennaio 2007)

Quand'ero bambina, il maggiore dei miei fratelli era un ragazzo già appassionato di lirica ed io mi mettevo buonina ad ascoltare assieme a lui che con pazienza mi spiegava la storia ed i vari passaggi.... quante lacrime quando ascoltavo l'addio alla mamma ( mi viene ancora la pelle d'oca ) era il mio preferito.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2007)

*lo ammetto badessa*



Bruja ha detto:


> Hai voglia a fare i furbi noi................quando una musica è speciale e quando l'interprete con la voce trasmerre la passione........... inutile nascondercelo, ci emozioniamo. Poi ci sono orecchie e orecchie, ma l'arte vera è come l'amore, puoi anche fingere di fregartene, ma quella ti prende alle spalle e ti inonda col suo calore e la sua bellezza r se ne resta soggiogati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi uscivano anche dalle orecchie...silenziose..e mica la smettevo..macchè...niente da fare...( e da giovanissima mi appallava da morire Turiddu ...come pure la Traviata e tutto il melodramma del'ottocento) ma si cambia...è la nostra percezione che cambia..

è l'intermezzo strumentale che mi ha steso definitivamente...avrebbe potuto scrivere solo quello, sarebbe bastato.

Davvero credo che le lacrime in alcuni momenti siano necessarie, sembrano fatte apposta, quando il coinvolgimento , l'emozione è troppo da contenere questa  prende un corso diverso..ed esce cosi..lo so dico cosa banali, ma è la verità.


Oppure   accade che mi paralizzi..mi si blocca il respiro, come dico io " mi si blocca lo sviluppo" .come ieri sera con un concerto, quello in sol di Ravel.

vabbè...chiedo scusa per la parente personale.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Quand'ero bambina, il maggiore dei miei fratelli era un ragazzo già appassionato di lirica ed io mi mettevo buonina ad ascoltare assieme a lui che con pazienza mi spiegava la storia ed i vari passaggi.... quante lacrime quando ascoltavo l'addio alla mamma ( mi viene ancora la pelle d'oca ) era il mio preferito.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2007)

*Super miele*

*NON POTHO REPOSARE *



*Non potho reposare amore e coro*
*pensende a tie soe donzi momentu. *
*No istes in tristura prenda e oro*
*nè in dispiaghere o pessamentu.*
*T'assicuro ch'a tie solu bramo,*
*ca t'amo forte t'amo, t'amo, t'amo.*

*(Non posso riposare, amore e cuore,*
*pensando solo a te ogni momento.*
*Non provar tristezza, gioiello d'oro,*
*nè dispiacere o pensiero.*
*Ti assicuro che a te solo bramo,*
*che t'amo forte t'amo, t'amo, t'amo.)*

*Amore meu prenda de istimare*
*s'affettu meu a tie solu est dau;*
*s'are iuttu sas alas a bolare* *,*
*milli bortas a s'ora ippo bolau;*
*pro benner nessi pro ti saludare,*
*s'attera cosa non a t'abbissare.*

*(Amore mio, gioiello da stimare,*
*il mio affetto a te solo e' dato;*
*se avessi avuto le ali per volare,*
*mille volte all'ora avrei volato;*
*per venire almeno a salutarti,*
*o solamente per vederti.)*

_*Si m'esseret possibile d'anghelu*_
*d'ispiritu invisibile piccabo*
*sas formas; che furabo dae chelu*
*su sole e sos isteddos e formabo*
*unu mundu bellissimu pro tene,*
*pro poder dispensare cada bene.*

*Se mi fosse possibile d'angelo*
*di spirito invisibile prenderei*
*le forme; ruberei dal cielo*
*il sole e le stelle e formerei*
*un mondo bellissimo per te,*
*per poter dispensare ogni bene.*




*Anche col testo in italiano...nel caso in cui non parliate la diffusissima lingua sarda 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## MariLea (27 Gennaio 2007)

ad ognuno la sua parente


----------



## Bruja (27 Gennaio 2007)

*grazie..........*

Pensavo di postare sentendomi dare della paleolitica ed invece trovo delle sorprese che mi hanno scaldato l'anima.
Io sono appassionata di lirica, ma di quelle toste che se sente una nota calante comincio a storcere il naso, ma capisco bene cosa sia sentire certe melodie entrare nell'anima.
Vi ricordate il film Philadelphia in cui l'avv. interpretato da Tom Hanks, omosessuale, scopre di essere malato di Aids? Bene è opinione comune che il monologo stupefacente che lui dice quando è alla fine della vita sia uno dei momenti più belli e intensi del film........... la musica che lo accompagnava era struggente e disperante, e mentre lui raccontava l'episodio tutte le persone che erano nel cinema le ho viste piangere come vitelli. Le osservavo stupita e un po' commossa io stessa.
Era l'aria "La mamma morta" dall'Adrtiana Lecouvreur di Cilea. 
Ormai in molti film le parti più belle e drammatiche stanno cominciando ad essere accompagnate da arie d'opera...............l'ultimo è quello di Woody Allen.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2007)

*signore paleotiche...se*

andiamo a toccare queste corde è la fine....mie care...e sono commmossa quanto voi  nel leggervi...

( sto ascoltando la Popp,  nella Regina della Notte...) ed ora Solti che dirige Kiry Te Kanawa...che adoro, anzi di piu'..mi fa uscire di senno, nell'aria "o mio babbino caro".

questo è quanto è capace di allargarmi i sensi e la vita stessa e sono cosi felice di poterlo condivedere con tutte voi.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (27 Gennaio 2007)

Ppppeffffffavore, non postatemi Gigi D'Alessio che mi viene l'orticaria brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Ppppeffffffavore, non postatemi Gigi D'Alessio che mi viene l'orticaria brrrrrrrrrr


tranquilla, è stato arrestato per aver menato due fotografi.


----------



## Bruja (28 Gennaio 2007)

*Micio.......*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> andiamo a toccare queste corde è la fine....mie care...e sono commmossa quanto voi nel leggervi...
> 
> ( sto ascoltando la Popp, nella Regina della Notte...) ed ora Solti che dirige Kiry Te Kanawa...che adoro, anzi di piu'..mi fa uscire di senno, nell'aria "o mio babbino caro".
> 
> questo è quanto è capace di allargarmi i sensi e la vita stessa e sono cosi felice di poterlo condivedere con tutte voi.


 
La Te Kanawa ha una voce stupenda, è una grande mozartiana ma ho l'incisione della sua Manon che è celestiale. 
Nel Flauto Magico........credo che come Regina la Deutekom sia insuperata...... anche la nostra Serra si difende bene ed è ottima la Gruberova................. ohh non stiamo a dilungarci se no sto qui fino a domattina...........
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La Te Kanawa ha una voce stupenda, è una grande mozartiana ma ho l'incisione della sua Manon che è celestiale.
> Nel Flauto Magico........credo che come Regina la Deutekom sia insuperata...... anche la nostra Serra si difende bene ed è ottima la Gruberova................. ohh non stiamo a dilungarci se no sto qui fino a domattina...........
> Bruja


 





     kiry....in donna Elvira.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






la Serra.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ....e quel mostro della Gruberova....


e perchè la Schwarzkopf  anche nei lieder...e pure di una bellezza inaudita...

vabbuo'..a ninne mie care...

bacio.


----------



## Old Otella82 (31 Gennaio 2007)

mmh io sono un po' più truce e rockeggiante.
vi butto lì:

"Scandalo" di Gianna nannini.


----------



## MariLea (31 Gennaio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> mmh io sono un po' più truce e rockeggiante.
> vi butto lì:
> 
> "Scandalo" di Gianna nannini.


a' trucidaaaaaa!


----------



## Old Otella82 (31 Gennaio 2007)

oppure.. se voglioma pensare all'amante come passione allo stato puro..

Profumo di Gianna Nannini
(eh la Gianna è la Gianna gente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )

però se vi metto il testo sa di poco, bisogna ascoltare la voce "maschia" di Gianna che le canta


----------



## MariLea (31 Gennaio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> oppure.. se voglioma pensare all'amante come passione allo stato puro..
> 
> Profumo di Gianna Nannini
> (eh la Gianna è la Gianna gente
> ...


troooooppo maschia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Gennaio 2007)

*non la conoscevo*

Ho letto il testo ...
..ma capito poco ...è una roba lesbica?


*Gianna Nannini* > *Scandalo (1990)* > *Scandalo*

Voglio uno scandalo 
voglio uno scandalo 
l'ultimo scandalo, 
voglio uno scandalo io con te 
e tutti figli tuoi 
fai in fretta copri la verità 
le tue tracce che la notte fumerà 
hey signora ti faccio divertire presidente le femmine non sai 
vizia vizia viziami la mano 
sei più bella nuda e senza fiato 
lecca lecca lecca il gelato 
voglio uno scandalo voglio uno scandalo 
tutti lo sanno in prima pagina io e te... 
e tutti figli tuoi 
svergognata ti piace la libertà 
tu che puoi ridalla a chi non ce l'ha 
mh, quella foto fammi giocare ancora 
ah paura, paura 
voglio uno scandalo 
voglio uno scandalo 
l'ultimo scandalo in prima pagina io e te... 
e tutti figli tuoi... 
"sissignora, facciamo in silenzio, 
prendo il tempo scatta il flash 
mia signora mio dolce tormento 
un'altra foto vieni in tempo 
"voglio uno scandalo voglio uno scandalo 
tutti lo sanno che siamo uno scandalo io e te 
voglio uno scandalo 
voglio uno scandalo 
in prima pagina io e te....e tutti figli tuoi.... 
alla faccia della carità dei politici e delle rockstar





Otella82 ha detto:


> mmh io sono un po' più truce e rockeggiante.
> vi butto lì:
> 
> "Scandalo" di Gianna nannini.


----------



## Old Otella82 (31 Gennaio 2007)

no non è una roba lesbica O.O

dai è una canzone un po' provocatoria, molto easy, Gianna è molto divertita mentre la canta.
cmq c'è una sorta di dialogo fra lui e lei, per questo a volte è al femminile.
ma vabbè scandalo è bella da sentire l'ho detto, il testo da solo non rende.

cmq profumo è più sensual...


----------



## Old Vulvia (31 Gennaio 2007)

*non vado pazza per la Nannini*

però "Sei nell'anima" è una canzone bellissima.. eccone una versione live: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHclW9M1xWg

N.B: ne sconsiglio vivamente l'ascolto a tutti gli innamorati non corrisposti!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Gennaio 2007)

*dipende*



Vulvia ha detto:


> però "Sei nell'anima" è una canzone bellissima.. eccone una versione live: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHclW9M1xWg
> 
> N.B: ne sconsiglio vivamente l'ascolto a tutti gli innamorati non corrisposti!!!


Sei nell'anima è molto bella...
Bello e impossibile ..mi ricorda ..mia figlia piccola
Meravigliosa creatura ...è meravigliosa ed è l'unica canzone che ricordi che esprima la paura/trepidazione/spavento di fronte ad una grande passione..
​


----------



## Old Otella82 (31 Gennaio 2007)

io sono stata al concerto.. sigh ç____ç

..lo rivoglio..


----------



## MariLea (31 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei nell'anima è molto bella...​Bello e impossibile ..mi ricorda ..mia figlia piccola​*Meravigliosa creatura* ...è meravigliosa ed è l'unica canzone che ricordi che esprima la paura/trepidazione/spavento di fronte ad una grande passione..​


dedicata a satana...


----------



## Old Vulvia (31 Gennaio 2007)

*non sono canzoni da amante*

ma negli ultimi tempi permango nel magico mondo musicale di Tom Waits: ho delle sue melodie che mi restano in testa tutto il giorno ed è bellissimo perchè sono tutt'altro che tormentoni.

Non so se lo conoscete.. è un po' triste, un po' spietato (anche vocalmente!) ma ci si sente avvolti, avvinti..

tiè qua: You Can Never Hold Back Spring --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgeZEdbv_m8


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Febbraio 2007)

*scherzi?*




























mailea ha detto:


> dedicata a satana...


----------



## Old Bella Stronza (15 Giugno 2008)

bel post!!!


----------



## Old blondie (15 Giugno 2008)

*Pescatore* 
di Fiorella Mannoia e Pierangelo Bertoli


Getta le tue reti 
buona pesca ci sarà 
canta le tue canzoni 
che burrasca calmerà 
pensa pensa al tuo bambino 
al saluto che ti mandò 
e tua moglie veglia di buon mattino 
con Dio di te parlò 
con Dio di te parlò. 
Dimmi dimmi mio Signore 
dimmi che tornerà 
l'uomo mio difendi dal male 
dai pericoli che troverà 
troppo giovane son io 
ed il nero è triste colore 
la mia pelle bianca e profumata 
ha bisogno di carezze ancora 
ha bisogno di carezze ora. 
Pesca forza tira pescatore 
pesca non ti fermare 
poco pesce nella rete 
lunghi giorni in mezzo al mare 
mare che non t'ha mai dato tanto 
mare che fa bestemmiare 
quando la sua furia diventa grande 
e la sua onda è un gigante 
la sua onda è un gigante. 
Dimmi dimmi mio Signore 
dimmi se tornerà 
quell'uomo che sento meno mio 
ed un altro mi sorride già 
scaccialo dalla mia mente 
non indurmi nel peccato 
un brivido sento quando mi guarda 
e una rosa egli m'ha dato 
una rosa lui m'ha dato. 
Rosa rossa pegno d'amore 
rossa rossa dalla spina 
nel silenzio della notte ora 
la mia bocca gli è vicina 
no per Dio non farlo tornare 
dillo tu al mare 
è troppo forte questa catena 
io non la voglio spezzare 
io non la voglio spezzare 
Pesca forza tira pescatore 
pesca non ti fermare 
anche quando l'onda ti solleva forte 
e ti toglie dal tuo pensare 
e ti spazza via come una foglia al vento 
che vien voglia di lasciarsi andare 
giù leggero nel suo braccio forte 
ma è così cattiva poi la morte 
è cosi cattiva poi la morte ? 
Dimmi dimmi mio Signore 
dimmi che tornerà 
quell'uomo che sento l'uomo mio 
quell'uomo che non saprà 
che non saprà di me e di lui 
delle sue promesse vane 
di una rosa rossa qui tra le mie dita 
di una storia nata già finita 
di una storia nata già finita. 
Pesca forza tira pescatore 
pesca non ti fermare 
poco pesce nella rete 
lunghi giorni in mezzo al mare 
mare che non t'ha mai dato tanto 
mare che fa bestemmiare 
e si placa e tace senza resa 
e ti aspetta per ricominciare 
e ti aspetta per ricominciare.


----------



## ranatan (16 Giugno 2008)

*Amandoti *
*Gianna Nannini *
*(by CCCP)*

Amarti m'affatica mi svuota dentro 
Qualcosa che assomiglia a ridere nel pianto 
Amarti m'affatica mi da' malinconia 
Che vuoi farci è la vita 
E' la vita, la mia 
Amami ancora fallo dolcemente 
Un anno un mese un'ora perdutamente 
Amarti mi consola le notti bianche 
Qualcosa che riempie vecchie storie fumanti 
Amarti mi consola mi da' allegria 
Che vuoi farci è la vita 
E' la vita, la mia 
Amami ancora fallo dolcemente 
Un anno un mese un'ora perdutamente 
Amami ancora fallo dolcemente 
Solo per un'ora perdutamente​


----------



## ranatan (16 Giugno 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> *Pescatore*
> di Fiorella Mannoia e Pierangelo Bertoli


Che bella canzone questa di Bertoli...una delle mie preferite


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Che bella canzone questa di Bertoli...una delle mie preferite


anche a me piace molto.
E' molto bella anche  "a muso duro"


----------



## La Lupa (16 Giugno 2008)

Stavo x tuonarvi un MA CHE CAZZO DI MUSICA ASCOLTATE????? Poi tra un CCCP & Pierangelo vi siete ripresi....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque... la canzone da amante... 




_Quante volte ti ho aspettato _
_abbracciata al mio cuscino!_
_Quante volte ti ho cercato_
_ngoppa al tuo telefonino!_
_L'utente da lei chiamato non è disponibile.
Ok!_
_L'utente da lei chiamato è occupato. _
_E mo bast!_
_Sesso senza cuore_
_sesso senza amore_
_quello che stanotte_
_vai cercando tuu uuu._
_Sesso senza amore_
_sesso a malincuore_
_sesso senza amore_
_non lo faccio più ùùù!_
_(...) non m'importa,_
_è scoccata l'ora X,_
_non la apro quella porta,_
_non concedo un altro bis!_
_E' finito il tempo vuoto_
_che dicevo sempre "OK!",_
_questa volta dico basta,_
_sarei pazza se vorrei._
_Sesso senza amore_
_sesso a malincuore_
_sesso senza amore_
_non lo faccio più ùùù!_
_Occupat!_
_(...)_
_Finalmente c'ho la forza:_
_: non la apro quella porta!_
_Vabbuò ja, traaaas!_


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Stavo x tuonarvi un MA CHE CAZZO DI MUSICA ASCOLTATE????? Poi tra un CCCP & Pierangelo vi siete ripresi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai che è una vera canzone di una trans napoletana Valentina?


----------

